# Buttercup:) Triplets, pictures in announcements soon.



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

She's due February 18, 2012. I was told she's nubian lamancha. Daddy to babies is a pure nubian.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Buttercup*

Aww...she's pretty! Love her little polka dots!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup*

Pretty girl


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup*

She's gotten so lazy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup*

She is cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercup*

She is a pretty spotted Doe....Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup*

Just under 6 more weeks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Buttercup*

What a pretty mama to be! I bet theres twins in there too, she looks very deep!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup*

4 more weeks


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Buttercup*

Aww, such a unique and pretty girl you have! She due around the same time as my girls!  I'm sure getting very excited if your anything like me!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/4..2 more weeks*


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/4..2 more weeks*

All Right!!! We're going to have all kinds of new babies in a couple of weeks!! I have one due this week and then 2 due on the 18th!!!
Buttercup is a lovely girl... and she looks like she could have a few in there! 
Good luck to us all!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/4..2 more weeks*

Looking good! Feb 18th is really popular! Our first doe is due on the 18th too!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/4..2 more weeks*

Yay After Buttercup, I don't have any other does due until the end of April. Well, 1 other is on the "watch" list until early March, but no due date. I just counted from about when my friend bought her and she was separated from the buck. She hasn't had any notable heats in the 2 months I've had her here. She's very insistent on acting like a buck (tongue waggling, grunting, pawing and even going through the motions of spraying herself) and getting all up in the business of my doelings' heats.

Triplets would be fun, but I'm good with twins...I think a single would be a monster.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/4..2 more weeks*

Nice udder going on there... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

Buttercup's back to her old clingy self, the past month or so she hasn't wanted to be touched.
















"Momma" was picking on Buttercup because she wanted the attention. Silly old angora She got a little bit of her hair cut too. We've slowly been cutting out the matts she came with this past November.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

Looking good.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

Very nice :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

How's she doing today? Are you getting overly anxious yet? I'm starting to really feel the 'goat mama jitters' coming on with our girls! Plus the anticipation! I have been trying to find things to keep myself occupied sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't LOL


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

I'm handfeeding baby parakeets and have bantam chicks hatching in the incubator, they're helping keep my mind busy Gave most all my angora rabbits their haircuts this past week. I am running out of distractions

Her udder was a little fuller yesterday and she was figety and uncomfortable, but ligs were still very much there. I haven't bothered them yet this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

Mama is so cute--smiling at the camera!  Hope Buttercup is doing well!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*

Momma has an underbite, her teeth always stick out a little Buttercup is doing good, pigging out today, barely even bothering to lay around a be lazy like she has been.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/11....1 more week*









Slowly getting filled in One side mush, one side still pretty firm on the ligs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercup New picture 2/15....day 147.*

Looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New picture 2/15....day 147.*

Amazing what changes 24 hours can bring. Udder's pretty full, but not strutted. Looks like her belly dropped a little. Little bit of discharge, couple of little stretches, but nothing major so far. She has been trying to distance herself from the rest of the herd, but the Nigerian doelings are following her around. She's not so happy that they are She still guzzled her grain this morning.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/16....day 148.*

She's starting to look close!! :thumb: :thumb:
Could be soon


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/16....day 148.*

She kept going off into a corner of the pasture I cannot see from the house to lay down. So she's mad at me and in the small pen so I can see her. You'd think she'd be glad to get a freshly filled hay feeder all to herself. Nope, just whinning I do think she's glad that Rose and Bunny aren't bothering her. Bottom area of her udder has been filling up more since I took the picture earlier.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/16....day 148.*

Wow she's getting busy isn't she? Won't be long!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/16....day 148.*

Just after 9PM, first up, a tiny buckling, with elf ears and moonspots Second, a good sized doeling, breech, with elf ears and moonspots Third, another good sized doeling, breech, with elf ears and one moonspot that I can see They're all shades of brown/cream, not 100% sure on colors, the heat lamp bulb I had on hand is red and those always mess with colors. Will get good pictures in the morning, the red light messed up the ones I tried to get tonight. My bedtime now


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/16....day 148.*

Awww Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercup New pictures 2/16....day 148.*

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Buttercup hides those babies nice and deep!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Posted a link to baby pictures in announcements


----------

